# Sticky  Show your tanks...



## Judazzz

I just thought it might be a nice idea to show off your tanks in this thread. This is your chance to make anyone jealous...








Remember: full tank shots only!!!

I'll kick off:

This is a picture of my redbelly tank (the only tank I have







) before I moved:










These two are from the present setup:


----------



## Black Piranha

heres mine,


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI

the elongatus tank 









the mixed pygo tank









the cariba tank









the old mixed pygo tank about a year ago


----------



## memen

it's my 70 gallon tank with 3 rbp's :


----------



## datacide

Nice pics People!!!

Here's one of my 50 gallon tank. Although at this angle it may be hard to see, I've got 4, five to six inch red-bellies in there.

My appartement is small, looking for a spot to setup another tank......I Want MORE!!!!


----------



## jonnyringo

Heres my 55 Gallon......no P's yet........picking up my new RB's tommarow







ill post new pic then.


----------



## PyGoPaT

:smile:


----------



## memen

My 100 G, 6 RBP










Echinodorus Peruensis, Amazone, and Tropica in the forground. Tank with only Gravel


----------



## *DaisyDarko*

This is my 250g










My 125g in my Livingroom










My 125g in my bedroom










The 60g Newly remodled... not sure if I like it.










I also have a 29g that has jaguar fry in it right now

A 20g that's being cycled for puffers

A 10g feeder holder

A 5g that's empty.. Don't know what to do with it

and a 2g Betta tank


----------



## Fresh

still cycling, more plants and driftwood coming when i get $. trying to get a good night shot


----------



## nismo driver

http://jursygurl.smugmug.com/gallery/106911/1

this gallery has pics of my 72G bowfront marine tank ive been working on, my 55g piranha tank and the 20g i started out the P's in.. the site will be updated with more pics of the 55g, updated pics of the progress of the marine tank, and the setup of the 125g for the P's..


----------



## Firefighter

New Pic of my Tank (118 Gallon)


----------



## apaap

Here`s mine (180 litre),

The pir`s come in about 1-2 weeks from now.




























Greetz apaap...


----------



## apaap

Nice set-up
































Very nice .


----------



## Paulice

This is my Brandtii tank! 








125 x 48 x 56 cm aprox 300ltr
Fluval4+ filter 300watt heater.

Brant is at the back right in the front there is a convict his dinner!

Paul.


----------



## WorldBelow07

60g brandtii tank










60g rhom tank


----------



## elTwitcho




----------



## blindside

thanks, ian


----------



## TAGnBAMA

Home of my 6 RBP's....





































TAG


----------



## patriotsfan

125gal


----------



## chuy

My 100g tank. 
1 10" tern
1 7.5 piraya
2 5"-6" reds










Chuy


----------



## DR. HANNIBAL LECTER

30 gals, 
204 Fluval
powerhead/overhead filter
undergravel filte

6 - 2" RBP


----------



## C0Rey

75g Juwel Rio

6(now 5) rbp


----------



## Juggalo

my current tanks:
55 long (9" red belly, pleco)








10 (3 dwarf puffers, pleco)








29 (3" Black Rhom)








another farther shot








close up of 9" pygo in 55


----------



## bluebird




----------



## Juggalo

Here is my newly planted 29 gallon for my 3.5" Black Rhom


----------



## Juggalo

My 55 gallon newly planted!! (9" pygo)


----------



## Dawgz

50 gallon breeder .... 36X18X18
4" brandti


----------



## Juggalo

Update of my 29 gallon:


----------



## Dezboy

This is my community tank....which is around 110 US gallons, it has around 50 fish in it....









this is my little baby P which will soon be moved to the larger tank with 4 more RBP's









This will be my new piranha tank, at the moment i have a few community fish in there to help bacteria production....................it is around 85 gallons...


----------



## 93katana600

my 75 with 3 7" reds


----------



## Drewteam83

why is my water turnin yellowish


----------



## evillee

Deaner said:


> why is my water turnin yellowish


because your driftwood makes the water turn brownish, letting off the tannins from it. Its a good thing tho the p's like it. It makes it more natural feeling for them.
[/quote]
View attachment 116794


----------



## bluebird

450 G tank / 12 P. nattereri ..


----------



## bluebird

Moore pic's here. 
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=120791


----------



## mikfleye

let me first say i think bluebirds 450 g is the nicest rbp tank ive seen on this site
















but heres my 75g with my old south american cichlids


----------



## zig

theses are my tanks a 50 25 20 10 and my sisters 25 and my custom made stands and canopy that i built

big tank has my 4 5-6 1/2 inch red bellies the 20 has my 3 1/2 inch red belly









the 25s one has pumkenseed fish the other has pink convicts the 10 gallon has guppies and the pink convicts babies and a tiger pleco ill take better pictures of the 10 gallon later hald to wait until sister comes back from moms with her camera


----------



## rafetwhiterock

This is mine 150*50*50 cm 375 liters 7 p.nattereri(13 cm)


----------



## raymond999

haha nothing i wasnt refering to your tank, i posted in the wrong thread but heres my tankshot









tripod owned


----------



## Brace

Here's some pics of my 125 (hospital below):


----------



## SNAKEBITE




----------



## rafetwhiterock

150*50*50 cm 375liters tank 7 p.nattereri (13cm)


----------



## ruger345

rbpNOOB said:


> haha nothing i wasnt refering to your tank, i posted in the wrong thread but heres my tankshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tripod owned


Very nice tank bro.


----------



## Joozt

Hey guys,
First post here, have been lurking for quite some while now. This is my tank, 200g with 5 juvenile RBP's. I've had them for a month now, absolutely love them!
greetz,
Joost


----------



## the_skdster

75gallon semi-planted tank.
Nine 3" RBP's and a 4" blue crawfish.
Gotta get a powerhead soon. too poor atm.
Hopefully a background soon. I keep forgetting that everytime I go out.

















Wow, you guys have it pretty bright in most of those tanks.
And the P's still swim relatively high.
If I ever turn up the lighting even for 3 days straight, they still law low on the bottom...
Think I shuld keep it on high till they get used to it?
I'm currently using the paper towel technique to dim the lights.


----------



## svtcontour

Here is my 120. Lots of driftwood, some silk plants and lots of house plants which are rooting from above the water line - seems to help water quality lots.

Dont have any Piranha but I do have about 20 large congo tetra, a firemouth, an angel and some other little guys in the tank. Tank is pretty dimly light due to the houseplants filtering lots of the light. Also the water is always a bit more tea coloured since the plants went in. Oh well fish seem to like it.


----------



## nameless

Waiting for your comments.









147 Gal. tank 
35 * 2" pygocentrus nattereri
2 * eheim 2217
1 * eheim 2252
1* atman 36 W UV


----------



## noah5.0

my brand new (to me) 55 gallon tank for my 9 baby reds


----------



## REILLY

Great landscaping.
Well done nameless, very respectable.

That is overloaded though. In time the bioload alone will start to harm your fish. And please, don't let them grow to mature as cannibals. Sell or give them to someone to enjoy.

I tried something similar (with smaller tank)


----------



## kenlperry

Here are 3 of my tanks..... I want to add some decor to my piranha tank(the dovii pair digs too much, so it's no point doing much to that tank)... I'm open to suggestions/good ideas on what to add to the tank. Here are pics of 3 of my tanks as they are today...

Flowerhorn tank - 45 gallons









RBP tank - 115 gallons









Dovii tank - 125 gallons


----------



## waxelastik

here is my 240 gal. i got 7 total. one piraya, 2 Cariba, 1 super red and 3 red's


----------



## Apps

My setup with 3 RBP's in a 55gal.


----------



## shoal king

my 110 with 5 red's and a red and blue clawed lobster. still working on the canopy stand and lid are DYI.








the next is my 33gal not much but it works.
hope to have my 250+ gal up and running soon :laugh:


----------



## dark FrOsT

ill post more pics later









my water isnt really green ... i looks like that cause of the wall colour

dark FrOsT


----------



## Ægir

new dual 55 gal setup.... finally...


----------



## baldur




----------



## pharmandora

This is my tank! It is about 540 liters! (160*60*60h cm)

Three external filters, 36 w UV, 3 internal filters, 1 power head and D.I.Y CO2 system!









Total water circulation is 5800l/h!

And only one Elong!


----------



## Apps

Before









After


----------



## spikey88

Here is my 180 gallon, 23 p. natteri babies' tank, got 2 slightly different pics, something about the angle makes the colour change. I'm dealign with my algaae as i type







You guys have some sweet setups!

EDIT: The filtration is done by one Eheim monster 2250 + a smaller flual 404.


----------



## SNAKEBITE

heres my sanchezi's home...


----------



## Ottawagoa

Hey Guys

This is the various stages of my 55 Gallon

- Mid August









- Planted in September Various pics









































- New 75 Gallon now being set-up for 4 7" purple-tinted RBP

Pre-Planted

















Keep on eye on this post - My 55 Gallon is now Saturated with hundreds of plants and soon as the temperature steady's in the 75gallon tank I'll plant it and post some updated pics.
Plus the piranha's come Wednesday.

cheers!


----------



## hec

Im new to this hobby


----------



## camrsz

my rhom tank below. 200gal above is for my midas


----------



## zig

my new 157 Gallon 7 feet by 2 feet wide by 18inch tall working on getting a xp4 filter for it


----------



## bootdink

10 gallon feeder tank








20 gallon community








30 gallon with 2 2'' red belly's(soon to be moved)








55 gallon(cycling) red belly tank








red belly tank has red tinted bulbs so very hard to see anything


----------



## PhantastickFish

thats my 20. i need to get my 200 going for my guys...


----------



## mulrooneyryan

ive taken most of the plants out. moved the remaining ones to the left side of the tank, added another piece of drift wood, and a powerhead so that i could give them the most possible room to swim and grow. im also going to remove 4 reds and add 2 caribe and a tern, so that was another reason to make more room. imo it looks a little bare with how i changed it around, but hopefully itll grow on me. ill post pics of the updated setup asap.


----------



## calienteboyy

This is my 75 gallon with my twenty little guys.


----------



## Xantarc

My 60 gal with white/black gravel.. I had the black orginally but i switched to white..



















After


----------



## chris k

180 with 8-reds and 2-terns.


----------



## smogano

90gls with 6 rbps









30gls with 1 black rhom


----------



## Piranha-man77

65g Tank


----------



## feelssog00d311

hey guys... new to pretty much everything here... had the 4 boys since august, the tank has been set up since mid september i guess... 55 gallon if you couldnt tell


----------



## Apps

New look.


----------



## Danny23

awesome tank setups guys, Here is my 55 gal. With 3 rbp's.


----------



## merks91

my first P tank. its a 75 gal. and its cycling at the moment. its a pretty bad picture still a bit foggy from stand but now that gone. it just has some driftwood and fake plants and playsand. gimme some feedback!


----------



## skubasteve!

Just a couple of diff shots of my 55g, comments/suggestions/criticism welcome!


----------



## REILLY

BAM!









To be fair, I no longer have this set up, I just like the picture.
In fact, I liked the picture so much, I have it as my current background.
Check it out... Pretty cool huh?!


----------



## hec

looks good

here is my 8" BDR in a 55 gallon


----------



## BoOCh_nse

my freshly cycled 75 gal w/ 3, 8" rb's and a 13" pleco, finishing stand with red cedar, almost done


----------



## BoOCh_nse

all done!

daytime w/ marine glo on







night with maringe glo and flora glo on


----------



## Juggalo

My 55 gallon Black Rhom tank


----------



## rockymax

My 20 Gallon Long with two 4" Red bellies (soon to be sold hopefully)
I'll most likely be replacing them with a sanchezi
I also plan on putting in a piece of mounted driftwood i made/found from a creek once it's fully tested and safe


----------



## redpiranhas4

mine with 10 baby reds


----------



## nirvanarules1

my tank 72 gallon bowfront


----------



## dorianc204

my 70gal new pics comin soon!!


----------



## louisvillain

My 6x2...


----------



## Apps

Here's my new tank layout, it's still a work in progress. I'm going to be putting in flat rocks and real plants. The tank is 55gal with an Ehiem filter, a heater set at 82°F and a powerhead. Any ideas what else I could do with the tank? This is the first aquaruim I've ever had and I'm still learning things so some constructive criticism would greatly help me.


----------



## ripper3

my 60 with 8 babies (rbp) 1 blue lobster


----------



## dorianc204

this be mah tank, it be 70 gal respect!


----------



## rickstsi

This is my first big tank it is a 55g I also have 2 10g and a 5g. This one is my pride and joy for now.
Enjoy.


----------



## PygoManiac

Nothing great going on yet. Gonna go hunting for driftwood.


----------



## louisvillain

Just did a lil rescape. Had switched out the sand for black gravel but decided to go back to sand. Added some new wood and removed some plants. A lil cloudy and my camera/photo skills suck but you get the idea.


----------



## SUS

My 180 gallon set-up....


----------



## bluebird

my new tank

600 g

12 Pygocentrus piraya ( 4")


----------



## viralmouser

my 29G going for a 90G soon. oh yea and sorry about about 6" of the tank on the right side of the pic was cut out so it is bigger than what it looks.


----------



## bluebird

thanks





right side


left side


center.


----------



## molsonian

Well its been a while since i've been here and its been quite a while since i've had p's but i decided im going to to do it again cause i miss it. Anyways just set up my 90 again, not done need to add some plants and find some more driftwood. How many baby reds do you guys think i should buy? The tank is currently cycling with 2 established AC 110's. Here is a pic so far:


----------



## Guest

here is a quick shot of my tank, dimensions are 48"x24"20h", it needs some greenage and some fishes (baby caribas). i might get some more or different drift wood but i will see. Sorry its a wee bit blurry.


----------



## Canso

180gal.


----------



## ILLdose13

View attachment 147119


125g soon to be home of 5 caribe


----------



## wartooth

10g guppy quarantine(left), 100g main tank, 10g hospital(lower right). 7x 3"-4" rbp's.


----------



## Doktordet

155 gallon...

Filter: Fluval FX5
Powerhead: Aquaclear 70 with 2 internal filter cansiters (not in pics)
Heaters: 2 Rena Cal Toplight 300w each
Lights: Hamilton Technologies (3 MH lamps, 48" moonlight strip, 48" Power Glo Fluorescent Tube, 2 auxilliary cooling fans)
Temp.Check: Coralife ESU Digital
Occupants: 6 RBPs and 2 Caribe
Authentic Malaysian Driftwood

VIDEO HERE


----------



## bob351

180 before it was even close to be finnished fish have all grown atleast .25" smallest one is the same sise as the second smallest one now about 10" two larger are over 13" measure with a ruler















the tank now has natural river rock as a bead some big boulders and a nice pice of wood floating with some nice root systems to it the caribes love it. 3 heaters and fluval fx5's for filtration going to add another
















curious to camera below them :laugh:


----------



## Dav657

Well i just thought id give an update to my tank.

55 gallon tall
Emperor 400
Powerhead--Top Fin 50
25 Watt light
Visi Therm Stealth Heater--250 watt

I have 3 in there for now. I plan on upgrading to a 75. Then in the 55 house something else.


----------



## watermonst3rs

planted rhom tank


----------



## DepH

S. Maculatus in the Blue


----------



## jestergraphics

My Manuelli's tank 55g



My Red's tank 55g


----------



## serra_keeper

my spilo shoal tank


----------



## CorGravey

My 50 gallon Nattereri habitat


----------



## Uncle Jesse

one of mine dont know the size i found this in the trash tank stand cannopy and filter (ac70).........the things ppl toss

oops


----------



## Doktordet

Full tank shots:

Dimension: 72" x (18" - 24" - 18") x 24"

Without flash:










With flash:


----------



## serra_keeper

my diamond rhom tank..who btw is always hiding.
View attachment 149203


----------



## louisvillain2.0

My new 180g in my room, soon to be home to 4-5 reds. Not finished scaping yet, will be adding more stumps and vines, am angling for a flooded forest look. Currently been cycled by pristella and normal and black neons and a sailfin plec. Running 40g wet/dry and cannister all up turning over around 1500gph, will upgrade cannister to fx5 in a few weeks.









The 125g in the lounge, home to pristella tetras and neons, 5 sterbai cories and a pair of bristlenose. Running 1 cannister turning 700gph. Just been set back up after full teardown last week.









Will try an get clearer shots once both tanks are finished and settle. My digi is being hella dodgy atm too so good excuse for a new one.


----------



## pistol

My 75 gallon Rhom tank. AC110 filter soon to be upgraded to fx5


----------



## serra_keeper

bluebird said:


> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right side
> 
> 
> left side
> 
> 
> center.
























hands down to you bluebird!!!!!!
best tank ive ever seen! you should put p's in there!


----------



## Four204u

my kids I have 2 tanks both 55 gallons with 3 in each and I had one lay some eggs recently but I killed em with the brine shrimps SALT water


----------



## d851

Updated pic of my pygo shoal -









Am going to be removing 3 reds, when i can find a new home for them.

Currently running 2 FX5's

daz


----------



## Mortimer

My new setup.


----------



## need_redz

heres 2 shots of my 55g tank


----------



## ~pira&nha~

P. Nattereri tank:










S. Compressus tank:


----------



## calienteboyy

Tank of My rhombeus.


----------



## PygoLover

this is my 172 g pygos shoal... hope u guys like it.


----------



## scottjesse3

~pira&nha~ said:


> P. Nattereri tank:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S. Compressus tank:










I like the sand separation, check out mine!

80 Gal with 10 new babies!


----------



## serra_keeper

here's my new set up for my spilo shoal


----------



## Apps

I've had this new setup for awhile and my piranhas love it, lots of room to swim around and the dimmed lighting gives it a more amazonian look. I'm going to be adding a few more plants this week.


----------



## Greg Stephens

Just two shots of my Rhoms tank!



















Greg


----------



## ben2957

latest and greatest tank pic


----------



## Dizzy Dawg

Very nice Rhom








Here is my rhoms set up


----------



## DcMX555

Shot of my 56g with three Gold Spilos..


----------



## blackmaskelong

this is a pic of my tank before! with a baby rhom!








this is my tank with my elongatus in it now!








here is my tank i set up for my grandma!


----------



## DcMX555

new 55 gallon long, soon to be home of 4-5 pygos.. not done decorating yet


----------



## igotaweinerdog

Here it is 120 gal with 9 3-4" Red Bellies.


----------



## delegat

here is my old setup 15g ( i don't know how i had the heart to keep 'em in there.







and here are some pics of my new 125g, but my camera sucks, so, the pics aren't the best:


----------



## RBP7

here are some pics of my 220g tank. their


----------



## just_relaxed

My 300 gallon planted tank containing Gibbus and Cariba


----------



## Thalion

Here is my 80gal setup:


----------



## vinaydbst

one of my red belly piranha .


----------



## MrX

Hi
Here is my new geryi tank.
I know that the tank is a little bit to small for four geryi but it´s only for a while because my old tank is leaked and damaged.
I hope you like it because there is a lot of work in it.
So have i bought this dirty and ugly tank but it was cheap



And so is the new look in new colour and doors and and and....



Greetings from germany


----------



## Doktordet

Updated pictures of my planted piranha tank:


----------



## bigboi26

Heres a pic of my 55 gal. and my 125 gal.

55 gal.








125 gal.


----------



## Moondemon

Here's my 90 gallon planted rhombeus tank...


----------



## Lenny07

this is my 75g tank with 3 of my 5 p's how do you like the setup?


----------



## Bradabolics

Here's my 90g...with 4 rbp...


----------



## igotaweinerdog

Here is my newest tank.55 gal About 1 month old. I currently Have 5 reds in it but it is soon to be emptied(selling reds) I think im going to get an elong


----------



## PiranhaKev

Been away from Piranha keeping for 3.5 years and am happy to be back. I miss my HUGE tanks.
This one is still settling and the p's are so tiny you can't see em'.
This 75 gallon has 4 baby Reds(Natteri) One is missing an eye, the LFS threw him in for free.
I will get several more and move them to a larger tank as they grow.
I can't remember how big a red gets in 6 months if fed well on a good diet?
I may stock it to 15 and see how they do until they grow and I get a larger tank.
Currently running an Aquaclear 110 and a Emporer 400 (setting it in tomorrow)
My plans are for a Fluval FX 5.
You guys have some amazing set up's I love the natural planted tanks with the sand.


----------



## PygoLover

this is mine, 6x2x2 ft, 150 effective gallons.


----------



## ballistic

i know its wack but here it is...my 80 gallon with 5 ps


----------



## kutanovski14

46 gal tank with 5 4' reds

Daytime








Night time









55gal 4 6' reds


----------



## Doktordet

Well its been sometime since I last posted my tank. Here is an update:

*10/2007*








*2/2008*


----------



## bigmike31

my 120 gallon with 9 - 2.5" super reds pn's


----------



## ol78hunter

Here is my 55 gallon set up. Currently housing 5 baby red bellies 1-1.5 inches.


----------



## Apps

Here's my tank I've had since January, it's 125 gal with 3 rbp, a male and a female convict cichlids and 4 bloodfin tetras.


----------



## ol78hunter

Here is my tank now. What do you think?


----------



## ricky_ricardo

Here's my 135 gallon tank and stand; approximate dimensions are 6 feet 3 inches long, 5 feet 7 inches high, and 1 foot 9 inches deep.

I'm running my new Eheim 2217 Classic and there's approximately $200 worth of driftwood in there....I was going for a natural, darkwater, Amazon look.

My little Nikon camera isn't photographing it very well and it looks much better in person. The back of the tank is all layered driftwood from bottom to top creating quite a few natural depressions for my Red Bellies and I've got tons of fake plants. It's like you're looking at a cross-section of the bottom water column of a stream or river. The water's pretty dark due to the driftwood, and it's akin to what you have when you add blackwater extract, which makes it difficult to photograph. The first picture was with an active flash, which did nothing but reflect off the glass and make the water appear much darker then it is. The remaining pictures were without flash, but I guess my camera just can't capture low-light conditions very well, irrespective of the mode I put it in.

Ah well...you get the point.

(PS - had to take the RBs out while I re-arranged the tank, added more driftwood, and added the Eheim in place of my old Fluval 404. I figure I'll be putting them back in next week.)


----------



## xxwhookiddxx

5 Red Bellies
100 Gallon


----------



## Googz

Here are pics of my new diamond


----------



## fishguy1313

Shot of the new 120. Didn't spend much time aquascaping. Will repost in another couple weeks.


----------



## Jon P




----------



## wundwasser

i know it's not the best camera...anyways, here my 135 gal with my 13-14" rhom...btw, it's no aquarium light on because my fish don't like it....the light in the tank is just from the afternoon sun


----------



## DR.CaPa Burro




----------



## jestergraphics

its been a while here's my "dual terrain" 150gal tank. I have 3 terns (6,7,8") and 2 reds (8" and 9") I've had them all about a year I got the reds at just shy of 2" and the terns at 3". Plants are dwarf sagitaria and wisteria, c02 injection, just shy of 400wts of light, 2 ac110s,whisper 60, and xp3 filters, 2 powerheads (forgot what size) and 2 300wt heaters..............










yes its the same tank as in my sig...... that sig pics was quite a while ago...lol!


----------



## nero1

Here is a shot of my recent 180. Sorry its not the best quality pic, I took the pic in the dark dont what to stress out my Piraya. They are still young and skittish. Once the tank is complete ill update the photo. I plan to add some more plants to it. All 6 of my P's are hiding behind the wood on the right.


----------



## Michel 57

Hello,

Here is a photos my aquarium


----------



## louisvillain2.0

180gal starting to fill in after rescape.


----------



## lo4life

Here's my 75G with my Elong.


----------



## duker733

This is my first post here. Really great site!

Here's my 72 Gallon with 6 RBP and live plants. Fluval 404


----------



## Vince302

Here is mine , 55gal , night shot with marine-glo lights.

I have difficulties taking good shots ...


----------



## Restricted-

my 110 gal with a red and caribe. i know its not a good idea to have 2 but they get along fine and have no bites


----------



## hec

75 with 6 caribas 1 red belly 3"


----------



## moonie

hec said:


> Here's my 75G with my Elong.


clear tank looks nice


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO




----------



## Malawi-

Bored, so here are some growout tanks.


----------



## wpviper

here is some old tank shots i found kinda cool looking back to see how my tanks changed over the years


----------



## Ægir

155 Bow, in-wall "juvy" reef


----------



## eatrfood

Well here it is first day home and completely hiding, three 1.5" red bellies disappear in my 55.


----------



## ju5tin95

just got the set up a few weeks ago


----------



## Michel 57

4 big Caribe










http://piranhas-passion.fr/forum/index.php


----------



## mike61701

my 90 with custom t-5 hood. 5 RBP. had 1-xp3 and added an xp4 as well.


----------



## db04ph

40G with a 6.5" Elong


----------



## baliztik terror

75 - Seven Reds


----------



## RedneckR0nin

90 Gallon Elong Tank
View attachment 178341


----------



## Carl S

KONViCT said:


> 90 Gallon Elong Tank
> View attachment 178341


Great set ups, love them both


----------



## dschoter05

125 5 reds


----------



## lovemyreds

NEW 125 GALLON SET UP 12 BABY REDS


----------



## kroniksmoka420

RedneckR0nin said:


> 90 Gallon Elong Tank
> View attachment 178341


what kind of grass is that? thats very nice









i had to put a tank shot here










with flash turned out cool


----------



## RedneckR0nin

Updated tank shot, The plants you inquired about Kronic are Corkscrew Vals, I have also added Mondo Grass,Dwarf Grass, Some fuzzy bushy plant that I have yet to remember the name,and some Kombamba

View attachment 179137


----------



## Murphy18

Looking good RnR!! What light do you have on that tank?



RedneckR0nin said:


> Updated tank shot, The plants you inquired about Kronic are Corkscrew Vals, I have also added Mondo Grass,Dwarf Grass, Some fuzzy bushy plant that I have yet to remember the name,and some Kombamba
> 
> View attachment 179137


Here is mine after rescaping it, and removing the driftwood and some plants.


----------



## RedneckR0nin

RedneckR0nin said:


> Updated tank shot, The plants you inquired about Kronic are Corkscrew Vals, I have also added Mondo Grass,Dwarf Grass, Some fuzzy bushy plant that I have yet to remember the name,and some Kombamba
> 
> View attachment 179137


I have changer it again but feel that this is about where I want it to stay besides getting more mondo grass and more vals to replace the ones that my elong has destroyed

View attachment 180558


This is my old and know new redz tank , It's nice to see something survive that fire and still be usefull
View attachment 180559


----------



## pirairtool

This is my new tank, its 120" length x 30" depth x 24" height


----------



## pirairtool

This is the tank fully completed


----------



## roccov12345

Jungle (lazy) style lol:


----------



## memento

Looks damn nice









My own 200 litres (52 gallons) tank for a 17.5 cm (6.9") rhombeus :


----------



## RedneckR0nin

My newly renovated and new tenant tank. 70 gallon Manny tank
View attachment 181696


My second Elond and his 80 gallon tank
View attachment 181697


My redz new tank 55 gallon with a built in 20 gallon wet/dry overflow sump sytem
View attachment 181698


----------



## Sheppard

Pirairtool - Great tank man. It's definitely the envy of most members on this site! (and Bluebirds 600g







)

But seriously, AWESOME setup. I'm curious to know what setup you're running for lighting. With a 10' tank you've got many options, but definitley have to run multiple light fixtures in your hood. Care to share?

RnR - I'm jealous as hell of your Manny! BAHHH!!!!! One day..

So here's afew of mine since I haven't posted in here in a very very long time.


----------



## shiver905

Here is mine, Just set up.
Its not A large tank, But im happy with it


----------



## FEEFA

Here are some pics of my 150gal in wall tank.
I had to give up my sweet serras to get but i think it was worth it even though 
I do miss my Geryi and Mac.

It took me 4 yrs to get and I went through multiple tanks but am finally happy.
Enjoy!


----------



## samos00

her my thank







her my romb







what u think


----------



## Gator

Beautiful planted tanks here! Very inspiring! Mines a bit plain and Blah atm but that should be changing over then next few months. 








As you can see I have A LOT of planting and driftwood hunting to do! BTW Tank Dimensions are 96"Lx48"Wx30"H 600G (243.8x121.9x76.2 cm 2268L)


----------



## Lifer374

75 gal


----------



## James Bond




----------



## fury

this is my sanchezi's 40 gallon tank 36 x 18 x 13 enjoy


----------



## TimTheBadass

Hi guys I'm new to this forum. I thought I'd start by showing you guys my piranha tank. It is 80"x20"x28".
I have ten Nattereri in there that are 5-6".
What do you think?


----------



## PygoLover

my 180g


----------



## baliztik terror

40 Gallon - (1) 5" RB & (1) 6" RB - I'd still like to get a few taller plants to put in it. Staying with fake stuff for now, I don't know enough about doing a planted tank.


----------



## baliztik terror

I guess I lied, I'm going to try to do a planted tank.


----------



## duker733

An update of my tank. 72gal bowfront. 6 Reds. All live plants. T5 Quad Light coming soon.. Sorry crappy cell phone pic


----------



## T-wag

Tango374 said:


> 75 gal
> View attachment 183687


im stealing your scaping idea


----------



## jp80911

180g pygo tank









180 rhom tank


----------



## sandwich5027




----------



## Killabee

Picked up this 120 Gallon with lights, Stand, pumps and heaters for 400 bucks today. Also traded 5 baby reds for 3 adults. I cant sleep now im just relaxing and staring at my days work


----------



## Carnofish

My tank


----------



## shiver905

shiver905 said:


> Don't worry about it shiver I used to be in your place not so long ago so use it as motivation to get something a little bigger and a tank that the next guy can be envious a little. I'm sure you will have a big monster tank soon enough and will be placing a picture in here with pride. As well use this pics to get a different idea to what you want in your tank.


LOOOL> walking down memory lane.
I thought id post for quick refrence.


----------



## tomek

my tank


----------



## the Franpire

This is my present Redbelly set-up:


----------



## Beermilk

Test


----------



## alexandar75

You've already seen my tank, but not in this topic.
And just one more thing, I bought RO unit and it comes tomorrow







)))


----------



## kamath

Guys,

There are some fantastic setups here... especially th eone above.

Here's mine:

(1) 9" Piraya
(1) 9" Cariba
(1) 8" Cariba
(2) 6" Ternetzi 
(7) 5-8" Red Bellies

Yes, thats 12 in a 175 Oceanic Bowfront.

My Dirty Dozen.

Another Close-up..


----------



## HGI

Here's my 170g set up at the old place, it's now up agents the wall since I couldn't put it in the living room behind the couch cause the lady was worried I'd scratch the nice hardwood flooring







At least I get my very own fish room now 

The fish have grown a lot since these photos, 6x are around 5" and 1x is almost 7"


----------



## PiranhaMike661

Here's a couple pictures of my 72 gallon bowfront with four red-bellys and a common pleco. One is with the shade for my light fixture and one is without. I only took the shade off for a comparison pic. sorry for the quality, these were taken from my cell phone.


----------



## pirana666

250x60x60 238.1 usg
RB 3.5 year


----------



## cmulawka

Schwing


----------



## T-wag

OMG


----------



## DUMP TRUCK

75 gal Peru black-----my future blue diamond tank

55 gal blue diamond tank-----my future peru black tank


----------



## fury

40 gallon long 36 x 18 x 13 Tall


----------



## Piranha_man

^^ Nice looking setup fury... is there a fish in there?


----------



## fury

> ^^ Nice looking setup fury... is there a fish in there?


if you look at the center plant you can see him peaking


----------



## ephoenix

KONViCT said:


> 75 - Seven Reds


what kind of plants are they?


----------



## ju5tin95

cmulawka said:


> Schwing


damn thats off the hook bro! how many gallons??


----------



## Hogdog

There's a Piranha in there somewhere I promise.


----------



## zeefs

117 gallons 6 reds

lol picture didnt load. How do you post the pic then?


----------



## zeefs

117 gallon 6 reds


----------



## kanito107

my tank is fairly new what do you guys think
55 gallons


----------



## Parsa

i think you have blue gravel.


----------



## Parsa

double posted for some reason


----------



## 4tog

my 80 galon tank for my 4" compressus (probably compressus)


----------



## Bacon Of Time

55gal, First tank. Want to get an atleast 110 one day next 2-5years
Wating on a bag of yellow rocks i orderd to finish the rasta bottom.


----------



## kanito107

your tank looks nice bacon i love the combination i wish i thought about putting black gravel on mine.
i posted better pictures of mine cuz you couldnt really see the other one


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

kanito107 said:


> your tank looks nice bacon i love the combination i wish i thought about putting black gravel on mine.
> i posted better pictures of mine cuz you couldnt really see the other one


I love your setup but IMO i would get rid of the blue gravel anc use black sand as to me it makes the red in my redbellys pop. And i would ditch the wall paper and paint it black


----------



## kanito107

piranha-freak101 said:


> your tank looks nice bacon i love the combination i wish i thought about putting black gravel on mine.
> i posted better pictures of mine cuz you couldnt really see the other one


I love your setup but IMO i would get rid of the blue gravel anc use black sand as to me it makes the red in my redbellys pop. And i would ditch the wall paper and paint it black
[/quote]

hey thanks
that was what i was thinking idk what came through me when i got the wallpaper and gravel. but the only reason i havent yet changed the gravel is because i dont know what the best method is without stressing my piranhas out. and black was the color i was thinking, even thought i think sand would be better as far as looks i really dont know how that would affect my water chemistry and if the water will get foggy more often. 
but if you give me tips and it convinces me ill change it next week.


----------



## Bacon Of Time

Id probobly just siphon my water into a big bin, u can get good 70gal from walmart for a few bucks, Throw the P's in there,
Fix your tank up and syphon it back in.

Sweet tank Kanito, I love the hard wood frams, One went up for sale 2 days after i purchased mine, Wish i woulda seen it >.<


----------



## kanito107

Bacon Of Time said:


> Id probobly just siphon my water into a big bin, u can get good 70gal from walmart for a few bucks, Throw the P's in there,
> Fix your tank up and syphon it back in.
> 
> Sweet tank Kanito, I love the hard wood frams, One went up for sale 2 days after i purchased mine, Wish i woulda seen it >.<


oh that sucks and i got lucky when i got this one. i had a toy helicopter laying around that i didnt use and thought well im just going to put this up for trade on craigslist just to see what happens and sure enough a guy had a tank that he wasnt using and wanted a helicopter.
we both win








even thought it was just the tank with no acc. it was still a good deal i think


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

kanito107 said:


> your tank looks nice bacon i love the combination i wish i thought about putting black gravel on mine.
> i posted better pictures of mine cuz you couldnt really see the other one


I love your setup but IMO i would get rid of the blue gravel anc use black sand as to me it makes the red in my redbellys pop. And i would ditch the wall paper and paint it black
[/quote]

hey thanks
that was what i was thinking idk what came through me when i got the wallpaper and gravel. but the only reason i havent yet changed the gravel is because i dont know what the best method is without stressing my piranhas out. and black was the color i was thinking, even thought i think sand would be better as far as looks i really dont know how that would affect my water chemistry and if the water will get foggy more often. 
but if you give me tips and it convinces me ill change it next week.
[/quote]

pposted on your thread


----------



## JeFFLo

my current set-up: 20g, BME 6", malaysian driftwood w/ java moss, silica sand, jungle val..still adding few more plants.


----------



## JustJoshinYa

its still filled with algae and the glass is way hard algae gotta get a razor blade to scrape it off, but i have never used a razor on my glass and dont want to start now lol, but other than the algae this tank is a complete low maintenance planted


----------



## Joe.G




----------



## Piranha-Freak101

real nice tank love the rocks!!


----------



## Bacon Of Time

Amazing setup. I hope to have a similar one someday


----------



## PhantastickFish




----------



## Marco - PiranhaPortal

Hello, my name is Marco and I am the administrator of PiranhaPortal, the largest Italian portal dedicated to the piranha.
Will post some pictures of my Amazon biotope (3,170 usg).
















Inside there are:
P. Nattereri
P. Cariba
P. Ternetzi
Plecostomus
Ancistrus
Nigrofasciatum
Many L.
Ampullaria
Neritina
Guppys

if you want to see some videos, this is my youtube channel: http://www.youtube.com/NATTERERI86

Would like to thank the staff of Piranha-Fury with which we are linked for years.


----------



## salvo85

nice fish and set-up, congrats BOSS


----------



## 4doormafia!

1000lt 20 3 year old reds






congrats from Portugal


----------



## pirana666




----------



## Guest

This tank is insane








Please tell us more about it. Build, demensions. filtration etc



Marco - PiranhaPortal said:


> Hello, my name is Marco and I am the administrator of PiranhaPortal, the largest Italian portal dedicated to the piranha.
> Will post some pictures of my Amazon biotope (3,170 usg).
> 
> View attachment 199971
> 
> View attachment 199972
> 
> 
> Inside there are:
> P. Nattereri
> P. Cariba
> P. Ternetzi
> Plecostomus
> Ancistrus
> Nigrofasciatum
> Many L.
> Ampullaria
> Neritina
> Guppys
> 
> if you want to see some videos, this is my youtube channel: http://www.youtube.com/NATTERERI86
> 
> Would like to thank the staff of Piranha-Fury with which we are linked for years.


----------



## bob351

marco thats is the nicest piranha tank i have ever seen in someone's house, and not overstocked


----------



## 65galhex

KONViCT said:


> I guess I lied, I'm going to try to do a planted tank.


Holy colors! good work!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thundergolf

Just finished my new stand and canopy. Check it out let me know what you think.
180g aquarium with built in overflows for 40g sump
Fx5 filtration with ceramic bio rings
diy Peat reactor hidden in the sump
diy t5 lighting with moonlights
diy styrofoam rock wall

Soon to be home of a mixed shoal. Cant waint until caribe are available!!

Before:


----------



## Sacrifice

^^^ Your rock wall is cool Thundergolf. TAnk looks very clean.


----------



## Guest

My Planted Pygo tank. 190gal


----------



## thundergolf

Nice looking tank traveler. How did you suspend the spider wood?


----------



## Guest

thundergolf said:


> Nice looking tank traveler. How did you suspend the spider wood?


Fishing line and cable ties. Have braces a long the top of the tank so I just cable tied the wood to them.


----------



## Marco - PiranhaPortal

Hi, thanks for the compliments when I have free time I open a topic and shows you all 
See you soon!


----------



## wremi

My RBP tank.


----------



## Eres

Hi this is my tank, my S.Compressus is coming next week


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Looking good !


----------



## frantzml1982

Here's my new tank


----------



## -AmA-

1,4 m x 50 x 60

420l ( 110 gallon )

Hello , here is my tank for rbp , they are coming than , don't look after them


----------



## bob351

120g? love the footprint of that tank

also looking good with the live plants


----------



## Fresh

gettin the piranha's within next week. keepin it natural with the amazon look, gettin more plants.


----------



## PygoShlee

Halfway through filling.


----------



## DrAg0n

home of my blue diamond rhom


----------



## Voided

My 40g solo red tank & 5 neon tetras who surprisngly have been surviving.


----------



## blueouija

My 55g tank


----------



## BanditBrother

The tank with the suspended wood by cable ties is a really gd decor layout!! very natural looking of branches hanging in the river!! I much prefer a setup that looks natural rather than one that has a silly background, rocks that have been piled unnaturally and fake plants are the worst!! 









Just my opinion!!


----------



## MFNRyan

Here are a couple of mine. My 125g, my 55g, an my 36g bowfront


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Nice tanks MFN


----------



## cduuuub

First shot with driftwood and live plants.


----------



## antonis t83

manueli about 10" at 100gal tank


----------



## thi5guy

135gal with five 5-8" super red Pyocentrus nattereri and two plecos.


----------



## jestergraphics

Changed out some driftwood, plants getting some growth going along with the Caribe. Only had them a few weeks and the growth is outstanding....love me some pygos.


----------



## PsychoPygo85

jestergraphics said:


> Changed out some driftwood, plants getting some growth going along with the Caribe. Only had them a few weeks and the growth is outstanding....love me some pygos.


Very nice driftwoodpieces and whole setup! What size tank is that? and how big and how many cribes you have? I bet the flourite cost a fortune! lol


----------



## jestergraphics

PsychoPygo85 said:


> Very nice driftwoodpieces and whole setup! What size tank is that? and how big and how many cribes you have? I bet the flourite cost a fortune! lol


Thank you, I did quite a bit of walking to find these pieces, I found plenty of usable pieces but I was determined to find some nice roots, I probably walked multiple miles on a couple beaches but it was worth it I think; the tank is a 125 with 5 caribe. I got them at 2" all nice and spotted, now I've gotten at least another inch out of most maybe a little more on one of them. The one is a damn vacuum he eats like he's starving.







They're not, they get fed 3x a day, but I'm sure being young and they never stop swimming durring the day is a large contributor to that, all five with purposley swim in the current of the power head maybe 5" away for 20min a crack damn near every hour, like little kids in a water park. It's not a little one either it pumps 400gal an hour.







I love their activity. Substrate isn't flourite its tahition moon sand still wasn't real cheap, $14 a bag on sale, I used 8 bags.

Update on the growth fill in.... not bad for 2 weeks.


----------



## Bradabolics

Awesome set-ups...heres a shot of ours...72g and 4 bad boys...

















still looking for a couple pieces of driftwood...


----------



## Davo

its been ages since i last visited the site but great to see that it is still rocking!!!

its been ages since i last visited the site but great to see that it is still rocking!!!


----------



## FoxSanjuro

This is my 55 Gallon with 2 RBPs some loaded goldfish (load them myself), ghost shrimp and a crawfish. 








here is my 25 gallon where I keep mollies goldfish and some ghost shrimp.

Running a AC300 with a homemade bubbler and a very expensive heater. The 25 is just your normal run of the mill feeder tank. May upgrade the filter in the future and put something else in dunno.


----------



## -AmA-

New version , 350L , Serraslamus Sanchezi


----------



## dcblak




----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO

Heres a current pic of my tank.

I have my reds, 1 Cariba, 3 Striped Raphael catfish and 1 Clown pleco


----------



## veljasef

540 L Coming from Belgrade,Serbia,with 6 Red Belly Piranas,about 1 year old,real plants only,3 gibiceps,helene,amazonci...


----------



## nonphixionx

nice setup guys some inspiring pics

Red bellies 150g









Elongatus 125g









Rhom 50g short


----------



## wlax48

my tank


----------



## geo20

My planted 55g tank.
2 inch Rhom Hiding in there!


----------



## scooobi

Home made 110g with rhom


----------



## scooobi

Better picture.Made the tank and base at work out of 12.8mm laminate and 6mm black lacobel.


----------



## pro68camaro

My 30 gallon extra tall planted piranha tank housing red bellies


----------



## zackmorrisl

still needs lots of work but its gettin there. 
Its about 350 gallons (footprint 6x3.5ft) and houses 7 caribas.
Tank was custom built by Miracles and I built everything else.


----------



## Lester

zackmorrisl said:


> still needs lots of work but its gettin there.
> Its about 350 gallons (footprint 6x3.5ft) and houses 7 caribas.
> Tank was custom built by Miracles and I built everything else.


i like this low base wide deepth design .. !!! cool


----------



## zackmorrisl

Lester said:


> still needs lots of work but its gettin there.
> Its about 350 gallons (footprint 6x3.5ft) and houses 7 caribas.
> Tank was custom built by Miracles and I built everything else.


i like this low base wide deepth design .. !!! cool

[/quote]

Thanks! Its great at that height, easy to clean and viewing from the top looks pretty dope as well. The depth is great for the fish, it allows them to swim around the tank rather then back and forth. The project will be complete in the next month hopefully and will be features on the Miracles website. I'll post some pics here once it gets photographed.


----------



## Lester

zackmorrisl said:


> still needs lots of work but its gettin there.
> Its about 350 gallons (footprint 6x3.5ft) and houses 7 caribas.
> Tank was custom built by Miracles and I built everything else.


i like this low base wide deepth design .. !!! cool

[/quote]

Thanks! Its great at that height, easy to clean and viewing from the top looks pretty dope as well. The depth is great for the fish, it allows them to swim around the tank rather then back and forth. The project will be complete in the next month hopefully and will be features on the Miracles website. I'll post some pics here once it gets photographed.
[/quote]

totally agreed.. it makes a good center piece tank for viewing imo. btw wat is the height of the tank ?


----------



## iam5abi

new pygo shoal.. waiting on black background and some live plants


----------



## Ahmed

Awesome, you guys are giving me some very nice collective ideas for my upcoming setup!


----------



## asphalter

My rio 125 with 4x2 half inch rbps
SORRY WILL NOT LET ME INTERNAL ERROR TRY LATER


----------



## Novato

Ahmed said:


> Awesome, you guys are giving me some very nice collective ideas for my upcoming setup!


Very Nice!!!


----------



## Gowski

My 700 litre tank.


----------



## pygoraya

View attachment 207915
Here a picture of my tanks, the upper is 200x100x70
And the one below 180x50x60


----------



## Michel57




----------



## canadianforever

Michel57 said:


>


AMAZING tank man! how many gal? and how many fish?


----------



## asphalter

rio 125 4 baby rbp


----------



## asphalter

asphalter said:


> rio 125 4 baby rbp
> View attachment 208078


new set up rio 400


----------



## inked_

My 75gallons tank with 5 RBPs.


----------



## rusty13

155 gallon custom built stand and back scounce lighting done by me seven reds!


----------



## scent troll

NICE rusty!
those reds look healthy and well cared for. sweet tank
is that a mirror behind it im lookin at?


----------



## Ahmed

Michel57 said:


>


OH MY GAAAAWD! Yessss!


----------



## akiyu




----------



## crash2673




----------



## scurvykid

Here's my 55 with 3 5" RBPs , gone for a blackwater vibe, they seem to like it, but need to upgrade soon







$$$.


----------



## jrye

Some pictures of my tank:


----------



## X-UFO

This is a 90 Gal with 8 baby RBP's and some other fish. Plus two lobsters.


----------



## TUGA

My 700L


----------



## zorg2000k

So been out of the piranha keeping game for two years after I lost all my piraya and red's. Been keeping discus for two years now but wanted to get back into piranha again.

I have purchased 15 red bellies and I'm trying to get a few piraya as well, but they are hard to find in the UK.

Pictures only show a few red's at the moment as I only picked up 7 so far, rest being collected next weekend. Tank size 6ft x 2ft x 2.5ft.

Thanks for looking


----------



## timmy

Got back into p's. 75 gallon with 5 5in caribe.....


----------



## wizardslovak1

awesome tanks people!!! keep em comin


----------



## timmy

125 gallon with 4 caribe Piranha


----------



## 11 piranha babies strong

11 rbp in a 60g but goin to upgrade tank to a 125g tank pretty soon


----------



## timmy

11 piranha babies strong said:


> 11 rbp in a 60g but goin to upgrade tank to a 125g tank pretty soon


I love baby ones!


----------



## Robert_The_Doll

11 piranha babies strong said:


> 11 rbp in a 60g but goin to upgrade tank to a 125g tank pretty soon


Awesome! I can remember when mine were that big. Makes you realise how quickly they actually grow.


----------



## Fisch

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/fischers-fishes-piranha-cam


----------



## A Taylor

My current 30 gallon with my 4 RBs in and a slate cave I made which they enjoy!


----------



## Titus

They do seem to love that cave









They are so funny hiding there...look at that guy's face


----------



## A Taylor

New 340L tank : )

2 Tetratec EX1200 Filters, 2 Hydor External Heaters, 2 1200lph Powerheads, play sand, gravel, rocks, wood, and plants!


----------



## Titus

Now that is filtration !

Amazing tank mate !

Give them that cave back, you really want to be on their bad side?


----------



## A Taylor

Haha I know mate to be honest I would of but I dropped it when removing from the old tank and it broke!

(Plus it was a nightmare to clean and get uneaten food out of there)


----------



## CorGravey

My 75 or 80 gallon with ac 110, ac20 filters, powerhead, solo juvie red and 1 or 2 marble crayfish. Haven't seen the smallest one in a week lol.

Attachment work?


----------



## Ariana_Grande

nice tank bro


----------



## rhom15

got the 480 gallon plywood tank running


----------



## rhom15

put 6 reds in the 480 for now


----------



## Hmoob83

My 200 gallon acrylic tank with RBP and Caribes.


----------



## crash2673

https://goo.gl/photos/yi6pgZ6n7JZFmd3z9


----------



## crash2673

11 reds in my 150 gal


----------



## kyle123

My tank


----------



## Sanchezi

tried to post my tank -- reposted below.


----------



## Sanchezi

this is my 120 gallon that i mounted into the wall...my rhombeus piranha loves it..


----------



## Ægir

Clean looking, I love in wall tanks.

Good work


----------



## Sanchezi

Thanks Ægir!


----------



## db04ph




----------



## Sanchezi

very nice tanks -- are those acrylic or starfire?
p.s. i love the piraya!


----------



## db04ph

Hey. Thanks. They are acrylic. Piraya is in the 48*24 and the cariba is in the 48*18. Will never own another glass tank again.


----------



## Sanchezi

If my tank was not mounted in the wall...i would go acrylic as well.


----------



## db04ph

Mounted tanks are awesome. You got a clean look. How big is the rhom? Is the tank 4*2 or 5x18"


----------



## Sanchezi

Thanks







he is pushing 7 inches more like 6.5inches...it is 5 X 18 ( 26" high)..

he was 5 inches when i got him Nov 1 2015...hence that is why his name is Novis...i.s. represents 15 and nov short for November. LOL


----------



## yohanan

My 75 gallon irritans tank


----------



## Alfred

After polishing my piraya hahaha


----------

